# King of Kombat 6: Fists of Fury



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








April 25, 2009

Crockett Center,
Austin, Texas

Kamal Shalorus vs. Mike Bronzoulis
Todd Moore vs. Rocky Johnson
Ryan Larson vs. Ken Jackson
Tim Snyder vs. Daniel Pineda
James King vs. Mike Barreras
Lane Yarborough vs. Seth Clifton
Ralph Kelly vs. Joel Traves
Ken Laney vs. Cole Cortez
Sherif Ghaly vs. Brian Cox
Derek Campos vs. Adam Schindler
Jordan Jackson vs. Aaron Suarez​*


----------



## pushaton (Dec 8, 2008)

i went to this show. it was "alright". there was a select few fights that interested me. the place had a great atmosphere, so i enjoyed it. KOK7 on July 11th. come check it out, ill be there.


----------

